# Thursday night action!



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

We went from dark till 11. got these few and had a good time scooping crabs.They are all between 17 & 20". I know the one on the left is a bad shot but he came hauling ass thru the light from nowhere,I was lucky to get him







:letsparty


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job man :clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish. I hope to duplicate that tonight myself.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome! And how do you get your crabs to stand in such straight lines like that?:toast


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

> *wetaline (6/21/2008)*Awesome! And how do you get your crabs to stand in such straight lines like that?:toast


I have found that they will usually shy away from the shampoo, so you just put two parellel lines down, one in front and one in back of em! :moon


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *wetaline (6/21/2008)*Awesome! And how do you get your crabs to stand in such straight lines like that?:toast


There circus crabs, trained to perform in shows aroung the world.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *kdawg.84 (6/20/2008)*We went from dark till 11. got these few and had a good time scooping crabs.They are all between 17 & 20". I know the one on the left is a bad shot but he came hauling ass thru the light from nowhere,I was lucky to get him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah those Diet Coke cans are know for speeding in a no wake zone.but its not that bad of shot


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Why are there no gig marks in that ugly two toed creature at the bottom of photo???

Nice catch!!


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

If I had got into them beers as good as my girlfriend got into them diet coke's they might have had some gig marks in them!


----------

